# 5 gallon cube



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

so i am planning on making a 5 gallon cube tank out of 1/8th inch glass.also i want to make a stand out of wood and a hood that uses CF lighting.any and all help will be greatly appreatiated.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

i also want to do just a shoal of like 6 neons or something


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Never made a tank myself but best of luck to you, looking forward to some pictures ;-)


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

the aquarium is done and drying! it looks amazing!!!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Pix pix pix


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

haha i will lemme find my camera....


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

next to my currently cycling 29 gallon community.




















sorry about the mess in my room. im a teenager and i dont know what clean your room means 


this makes my 5th tank if you include the 1 gallon torture tank


----------



## OscarLoverJim (Jul 20, 2010)

james7139 said:


> this makes my 5th tank if you include the 1 gallon torture tank


1 gallon torture tank ROFL!!

Why not go for BIG?! The main reason for making your own tank is to affordably acquire a big ol' tank that would be cost prohibitive to purchase retail.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHA I have a 1 gal too. It breaks all the rules;-). 

It is hard to build large tanks. Its easy to build small tanks. With large it gets expensive, you need to buy thick glass often tempered which can be expensive. The aquarium silicon normally available for the hobbiest can go to 30gal or 18" high. Its always easier to build small tanks with free glass. You might as well buy a large tank second hand.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

everyone got the joke,i love this forum



i decided to make a 5 gallon because all i had was 1/8 inch glass. which is basically free (standard glass for screen doors) and i had a ton in my basement.


can everyone see the pics?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks pretty good. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but if that were mine I'd run a thicker bead of sealant than that.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

> Looks pretty good. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but if that were mine I'd run a thicker bead of sealant than that.


iamntbatman you are 100% correct i should have.only the rear (wait which ones the rear?) bottom leaked so i sealed the whole bottom (inside and out) 1 more time.

and your not paranoid 

so does anyone think that 6 neon tetras would fit?


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

how about 3 corydoras and 4 neons?


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

changed my mind,how about a live bearer tank?

whats your livebearer favorite??


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't see the pic for some reason. =[

It sounds amazing though! And if I had a ton of glass just lying around then I'd make a 5 gal too! =] A cube sounds beautiful! =]

Guppies are always nice! =] They come in such a variey of patterns and colors! =] I'd love to own some but they don't mix with bettas and vice versa. <=/


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

ok one again im changing! :x 

im going to make my current 10 gallon tadpole tank into my live bearer tank,and make my 5 gallon cube into the fry/tadpole tank.

so i ran out and got a filter and hooked it up along with my heater and airstone.

so i got some aponogeton bulbs and i was wondering if anyone had some in their tank to show pics.i like the google images pics but none are in a populated tank.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

How did you cut the glass?


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.castle-glass.co.uk/Portals/0/images/Glass%20cutter.jpg

i cut it with this ^^^^^^^^ 

but you will also need a meter stick


it took me 5 tries and i never got it cut right.

it took my dad 7 tries to get all 5


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

For livebearers for a small tank, I can't recommend Endler's livebearers enough. Amazing looking little fish that can be kept in decent numbers in fairly small tanks. They won't eat their own fry so if you get mixed sexes (which is likely, since they're often sold as pairs or trios) you'll end up with lots of fry.


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

i acualy ended up getting endlers for this thank,i will take a pic when i get home because it is beautiful


----------



## greenkiwi (Sep 16, 2010)

james7139 said:


> i acualy ended up getting endlers for this thank,i will take a pic when i get home because it is beautiful


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## james7139 (Jul 10, 2010)

heres a pic,the algae has subsided and the fish aren't that pale.


----------

